# Propane $1.99 at local tractor supply



## hanau (Sep 14, 2012)

If you are needing propane, you might want to check your local Tractor Supply.
The local one to me is selling propane for $1.99 gallon

i took 3-100 lbs tanks and 4- 20 lbs tanks today and cost me $163 to fill them up. One of the 100lbs tanks had some propane left in it.
Normally it cost me $150 for 2 -100lbs tanks. 

Thought I would share since it might help reduce the cost of heating your shops this winter.


----------



## triw51 (Sep 14, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## plantman (Sep 14, 2012)

If my math is correct that's .4289473 cents per pound, making the cost of filling a 20# tank $8.578946. That's a lot better than the $16 - $20 at the gas station or big box stores. Thanks for the info !!  Jim S


----------



## Tom T (Sep 14, 2012)

Thank you very much.


----------



## hanau (Sep 14, 2012)

Not sure if the price will be at all the tractor supply stores or it was just a local sale.

Make sure you call and ask before loading up all your tanks and heading to Tractor Stores.


----------

